# Columbus Sports,Vacation and Travel Show



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Anyone going this year? It doesn't look like they have as many exhibitors this year.


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

I really wanted to (to exhibit for the day job, OSU's Ohio Sea Grant and Stone Lab, too), but am committed to exhibit at a teacher conference in Akron instead this year. ...Consarn it!


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Besides the show being smaller, the price for fairground parking went from $5 last yr to $10 now.


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

The parking at the fairgrounds is still $5, at least it was today.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I went yesterday.Parking was $5 and there wasn't a whole lot to see. I won't go next year unless they add more.


----------



## polecat (Mar 25, 2007)

you know todd- it seems like all the sport shows are getting smaller. remember when the convention center in cleveland was two floors and all the hallway space was taken as well. but that was back when you could sit in on an AL LINDNER OR BABE WINKLEMAN seminar and find some good deals on stock overrun equipment from the sporting goods stores. maybe they'll wake up and realize that it was fun back then. o h!!! they dont want us to have fun anymore, they just want to soake us for money and not give the sportsmen anything in return. now all you see is people trying to sell SHAM WOW'S---SLAP CHOPS AND GINSU KNIVES. no thanks.. i'll put that money in the gas tank and find a fishin' hole and really have a good time.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

It could be that it is costing more to operate and maintain these buildings. That cost gets passed on to the vendors. That probably prevents the smaller vendors from going.


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm in agreement........not much there except for a few gems..... Hoffman's Lures (great spinners I have used to kill trout & bronze backs) and Lucky Lacy's custom rods (custom made perch and bass rods at an incredible price. CAN NOT beat them in price and quality). Much can be added and i couldn't believe the LACK of kayaks. Kayak fishing is growing by leaps & bounds and not one rep from Native Watercraft or Wilderness System. Sad.


----------

